

The Role of Composition in Computer Programming (1995) [pdf] - brudgers
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.98.3105&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
kazinator
How helpful of the author to begin with the word "Iverson", showing an
astonishing level of respect for other people's time.

~~~
Chinjut
Huh? What do you mean?

